# Question regarding MOA bases



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can any of you gurus out there give me some good direction regarding the MOA bases ? There has to be a hundred different styles out there. Is one better than the other ? Reason I'm asking is I'm trying to get my ducks in a row for long range shooting with my Model 12. Being a centerfeed blind mag is there any problems with the one piece bases etc. ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

MOA means one minuite of angle so at 100yds. the size is one inch. and goes on like that as far as you want to go. Shooting at 1 MOA or less means that you should shoot that at farther distance. The equipement will if you do your part unless there is something to throw the bullet off and make it not travel at the same. Such as under spinning the bullet due to too slow of bullet. It may be right on in the first 100 yds. but will distalize at longer ranges.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's talking about the bases with the built in 20MOA of incline to allow you to zero at long range.

I Don't think you'll have a problem with the one piece Tom, do you have the accutrigger ? http://www.egwguns.com/savage/savage-round-back-picatinny-rail-scope-mount/ these are fairly inexpensive. I'm sure you can spend $100 or more for a nightforce, weaver. Check Brownells too, they stand behind their sales.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don, I'll check it out. Don's right Knapper. Thanks for the info though !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an 10 moa on 700 and it works well for me. It was recommended to to by a local gun shop who shoots a lot of long range with 300 win mags


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Beets ! I was just curious as I see so many out there and I hate to spend a bunch of money on some piece of crap. I know the effective range on a .223 is limited but I wanted to do more long range shooting with this round first before I step up to a larger round.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Tom, I haven't used any MOA bases but I really like the Burris Signature rings for that.

I don't have a single one piece mount. All of mine are 2 piece.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Fred. Not sure which way to go yet. Until I get better glass gonna have to wait a bit as some of the scopes work just fine under 600 yards with the MOA base. Thanks for the info guys !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

hey tom have you gave any thought to the 25-06


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would love to but it's not in the funds at all. The drought here really put a hurting on us bad. Let me know how you like yours. Sounds like a bad a$$ round. I know Skip really likes his.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Also using a one piece base does not 100 percent get u perfect ring alignment but its closer the two piece bases.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For sure. Although there are methods to get them even more true. Brownell's sells the tool to straighten that out.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi T-Bones44, If your going out past 600 I want to ask you a few things. Do ya have the faster twist in your barrel for the heavy bullets? You'll need a 1:8 for the 77 gr SMK I found the 80 and 90 grainers worthless. I will send you what 80-90 grainer that I have left if ya want them. Second question can you see the mark in your score by holding over? I have a night force onthat rifle that has the triple crosshair redicle. Mildots would work just fine. If you have the fast 1:8 twist (I do) even so they start to destabilize between 8-900 yards. I had the best luck up to the 700 after that... Lets say in the 900's I had decent group but any wind and I couldn't be certain where the group would be. It is always windy where I can shoot. I didn't have a MOA rail on my .223 and I won't be getting one for it as it just isn't enought for that far. (Just me and what works for me.) the bullets are just too light. At long distances a slight wind and it can pick your bullet up, push it down not just right and left. I shot the same canyon on back to back mornings. The 1st morning was a cold 50-60degree max & foggy and just plain damp. The next morning was bright and sunny dry as a bone and in the lo 80's. My bullet were 22" difference. at the 500 yard target. I guess the fog and cold made it drop and the hot, dry an air raising in the canyon made the bullet float and not drop as much. I have a credible witness too. He was shooting a 7mm Mag and it has almost no ill effects on his bullets.

Now my "RETIREMENT RIFLE" the new .338 Lapua it has a 40 MOA ramp built into the action. I can get a 1600 yard shot (a mile is 1760yards) without using the turrets. if I crank the turrets I can get another 55 moa. I do this by taking and zeroing my scope at the very top of the vertical reticle. Yes, in my schmidt & Bender scope the parameter of the redicle get twice as thick. At the top where the redical gets twice as thick that is my zero. At the center of the crosshair where everybody else shoots my rifle will be hitting the bull if the target is out at 750 yards. I hope this helps. Let me know if ya wanna try the 80-90 grain bullets.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Jesse, I've only been shooting out to 300 right now. I know the limitations of this rifle and 600 would be about the furthest I'd shoot. The glass is Nikon Prostaff 3-9X40. Not really a good long range scope. I've been using .69gr. Privpartizans factory ammo with a 1 in 9 twist. Only sent a few down the pipe and have groups averaging 3-4 " right now as it's tough to make out the target with the scope and aging eyes. LOL I was just throwing it out there on folks opinions as to what they thought of the single rail mounts. Need to upgrade but don't have the funds yet. Plus I've been bowhunting alot. I appreciate the offer my friend but I think with my twist rate the 77's would probably be the max I could get out of the gun. Thanks for the info. I love that new rifle you picked up. That .338 Lapua is one heck of a round to shoot. Someday.....


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh the 69's work great. I shoot them babies too. 3-4 inch groups are fantastic.After trying the 700, 800, 900 plus for days I settled in to the 610 yards only because I liked the groups. They say your bullet goes to sleep and for my rifle I think it is at the 580-610 range. I repeatedly got 4 inch groups. The only thing the MOA rail will do for you is it will give you your mark in the scope. For instance you won't have to pick something above the target and hold on it. All the while not being able to watch your own shot because your holding over sooooooooooooooo far. I like you enthusiasm about long range. Practice practice practice. I shot the new rifle on friday it is a beaut! We had a cronograph with us and my loads came in between 2751 and 2706 fps. That is with thowing a 300 gr SMK out there. I had fired 8 times and had five holes 3/4 group. at 300 yards. Lots of same holers. And yep just warming her [email protected]. I really did need to wait most of my life before I got on like it. I can appreciate it now. I feel compelled to say I do have a pad on my shoulder.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to hear it's such a nice shooter. Now my grouping took quite a few shots to get that size. Should have said my best out of 20 were 3-4". I cheated an used the Strelok app to tighten it up. I've always been a fair shooter so I was pretty happy. Mind you it was on a dead calm day. I'm only doing this for personal gain and not for competition or bragging. I've been shooting since I was 10 years old. Started with a Crosman 760 pellet gun and got to be to where I could hit a rabbit on the run. My brother is 100 times better and only uses iron sights. He's coming out this weekend and hope the weather holds up so we can have some range time and some laughs. I'd say your shoulder will let you know when it's time. I'd be padding the crap out of it too ! Have fun !!!


----------

